# ***OFFICIAL*** Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Phil Davis Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nog vs. Davis vBookie*

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mr. Wonderful should take this


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Davis by sub round 3!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah Lil Nog and all the Brazillian fighters have a tough time against wrestlers. Davis should take it and springboard himself into title contention against JBJ. Maybe even one more fight against Thiago Silva.

This is what I see.

JBJ vs Rashad

Shogun vs Rampage

Ryan Bader vs Matshushenko 

Winner of Lil Nog and Davis vs Thiago Silva

One of my new favorites Cyrile Diabate vs loser of Lil Nog and Davis.

Brandon Vera vs Cane or even Cyrile Diabate for a Muay Thai clinic!

In fact I think I'm going to start up a thread on this...hahah!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Been a big Nog fan for ages, but think Phil will take this. I'm becoming a fan of his as well so the blow won't be too big. Either way this will be an exciting fight. I doubt Nog will be able to keep it on the feet and will lose a UD.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this is going to turn out to be a much better event than 128.

Of course I'm going with Mr. Wonderful. Hopefully By such an impressive performance that he becomes the Anti-Jones Messiah and I can join his cult.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah Lil Nog and all the Brazillian fighters have a tough time against wrestlers. Davis should take it and springboard himself into title contention against JBJ. Maybe even one more fight against Thiago Silva.
> 
> This is what I see.
> 
> ...


Where does Forrest factor in? Machida, should he beat Randy...?

Lil Nog by 1st round TKO.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Been a big Nog fan for ages, but think Phil will take this. I'm becoming a fan of his as well so the blow won't be too big. Either way this will be an exciting fight. I doubt Nog will be able to keep it on the feet and will lose a UD.



it's little nog fighting not big nog.

And antonio has far superior stand up, so i don't know why everyone wants to count him out so easily.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

malice said:


> it's little nog fighting not big nog.
> 
> And antonio has far superior stand up, so i don't know why everyone wants to count him out so easily.


Lol I know, I meant 'I'm a big fan of Nog'. Not a 'Big Nog' fan.

Rogerio has a huge chance IF he keeps it standing, however he's shown a huge weakness against wrestlers and Davis's wrestling is incredible...


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think this is going to turn out to be a much better event than 128.
> 
> Of course I'm going with Mr. Wonderful. Hopefully By such an impressive performance that he becomes the Anti-Jones Messiah and I can join his cult.


THIS!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Mr.Wonderful by TKO. I'd like to see him use his power and show improvement in his GnP


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Phil by KO! Now run tell that homeboy!

Sweden has an Olympic boxing team. Who Knew?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't get why the UFC keeps doing Lil Nog dirty.

He comes in a puts a nice KO finish on a quality guy like Cane and then they just give him wrestler after wrestler. 

Do they not know that Nog has name value and can produce exciting fights? They shoul quit smothering him with wrestlers. I guess they did try to give him Forrest, but still. So many more good fights they coul have him in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would be completely shocked if Antonio could do anything in this fight. Such a mismatch for him.. not fair!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Phil by KO! Now run tell that homeboy!
> 
> Sweden has an Olympic boxing team. Who Knew?


That is Alexander Gustafssons head coach! And yeah, Sweden has a pretty strong tradition of boxing.

Swedish MMA site kimura.se is gonna follow Mr Wonderful with a kind of daily video blog leading up to the event. I'll post the first episode here as soon as it's released. They usually do the same thing with Gustafsson and it's been pretty interesting so I'm looking forward to the coverage of Phil.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Phil Davis is going to dominate Nog with his wrestling and strength; allow the black takeover of the Brazilians to continue!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't get why the UFC keeps doing Lil Nog dirty.
> 
> He comes in a puts a nice KO finish on a quality guy like Cane and then they just give him wrestler after wrestler.
> 
> Do they not know that Nog has name value and can produce exciting fights? They shoul quit smothering him with wrestlers. I guess they did try to give him Forrest, but still. So many more good fights they coul have him in.


I've been thinking the same thing. Come to think of it, twice fighters have had to pull out though. 

Hmm...if he wins they can book Shogun vs Lil Nog x2.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I want Davis to win but I think this is actually a bad matchup for him at this point in his career. Lil Nog will destroy him standing and the nog brothers are great at sweeps and his top game when considering the level of grapplers he has faced hasn't looked ultra impressive. This is a huge step up in competition for Mr Wonderful and I don't think he is fully ready for it. If he wins I think it will be a close split decision.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> I want Davis to win but I think this is actually a bad matchup for him at this point in his career. Lil Nog will destroy him standing and the nog brothers are great at sweeps and his top game when considering the level of grapplers he has faced hasn't looked ultra impressive. This is a huge step up in competition for Mr Wonderful and I don't think he is fully ready for it. If he wins I think it will be a close split decision.


Gustafsson is a WAY more dangerous, effective striker at this point than Lil Nog. The dude always had wicked KO power but to walk through Diabate standing like that? Nobody has ever done that, period.


Lil Nog's TDD against Bader looked good (after the second round) but Bader really blows, especially compared to Davis.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got Davis by UD.

I think he'll be too concerned with sweeps and subs from Lil Nog off his back to really open up and TKO him and I don't see him doing it standing. 

I think it'll look just like Bader Lil Nog, but more one sided for Davis.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> That is Alexander Gustafssons head coach! And yeah, Sweden has a pretty strong tradition of boxing.
> 
> Swedish MMA site kimura.se is gonna follow Mr Wonderful with a kind of daily video blog leading up to the event. I'll post the first episode here as soon as it's released. They usually do the same thing with Gustafsson and it's been pretty interesting so I'm looking forward to the coverage of Phil.


You must provide links and updates. We need a Sweden is Wonderful thread.:thumb02:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

*UFC Fight Night 24 - Phil Davis videoblogg, day 1*

I dunno if I should start a new thread and post with updates as each new episode gets released?


Source kimura.se






I love that Nas track in the middle. :thumbsup:

Found that Fox5 interview aswell, see it here


*Edit: From now on I'll put all videos in this thread*


----------



## obama5493 (Mar 22, 2011)

malice said:


> it's little nog fighting not big nog.
> 
> And antonio has far superior stand up, so i don't know why everyone wants to count him out so easily.



Rogerio has a huge chance IF he keeps it standing, however he's shown a huge weakness against wrestlers and Davis's wrestling is incredible...

_________________
 cheat codes 
 game cheat codes


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> I want Davis to win but I think this is actually a bad matchup for him at this point in his career. Lil Nog will destroy him standing and the nog brothers are great at sweeps and his top game when considering the level of grapplers he has faced hasn't looked ultra impressive. This is a huge step up in competition for Mr Wonderful and I don't think he is fully ready for it. If he wins I think it will be a close split decision.


His top control is nothing short of excellent. He has better take downs and better top control than Ryan Bader.

I agree with Jonny about the UFC screwing over lil nog and I dont understand why. Just trying to flush him out with wrestlers. Throw him in there with some strikers and BJJ guys already.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know Franklin wants 1 more fight before he retires. 

Perhaps a Nog fight as a going away fight once Nog gets beat here.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> His top control is nothing short of excellent. He has better take downs and better top control than Ryan Bader.
> 
> I agree with Jonny about the UFC screwing over lil nog and I dont understand why. Just trying to flush him out with wrestlers. Throw him in there with some strikers and BJJ guys already.


I thought Nog won that fight outright.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> I thought Nog won that fight outright.



Same. The only thing Bader did the entire fight is a minute of GnP in round one. Then he got stuffed, outstruck and rocked for another 10+ minutes. I choked on my drink a little when they said Bader won.


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Nogueria cant beat wrestlers........ And he arguably lost to brilz


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd say Davis by 2nd round sub.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MarkHuntsNoggin said:


> Nogueria cant beat wrestlers........ And he arguably lost to brilz


Brilz beat him, Bader lost to him. I guess the judges felt they gave one to Nog so they paid him back.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Should be a great fight Davis should be able to win. Tough to call by what though should be good I hope.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

mr wonderful by decision


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

check out this pic and caption from a Canadian Newspaper called the Province











> UFC fighter Antonio Nogueira (left), shown battling Randy Couture, takes on unbeaten Phil Davis in Seattle on Saturday.




Read more: http://www.theprovince.com/sports/Ortiz+injury+boosts+Seattle+card/4495243/story.html#ixzz1HXsvlpGN


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> check out this pic and caption from a Canadian Newspaper called the Province
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus........


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow I used to subscribe to the Province, they always did have a shitty sports section. I might mistake little Nog for big Nog based on appearance but wow they are stupid.


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

Great main event for a free card. I really look forward to seeing how Davis does against a top ten light heavyweight. I'm surprised that no ones giving Nog a chance in this fight. I do think Davis will be able to out wrestle Nog and control him probably winning a decision but I can see how Nog could give Davis problems. Davis hasn't faced anyone as good on the ground as Nog yet and if he can't control Nogueira from the top position and is forced to stand up with him hes in trouble. Davis hasn't proved to have great stand up and Nogueira has some very solid boxing. I think Davis will be able to beat Nogueira and prove he is a top ten light heavyweight but it wouldn't surprise me if Nogueira holds it down and becomes a big set back for Davis.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nogueira late TKO


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't believe the poll was that lopsided considering who Nog has fought and beat and Davis has done nothing relevant in MMA yet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Can't believe the poll was that lopsided considering who Nog has fought and beat and Davis has done nothing relevant in MMA yet.


Me too. I voted for Phil but, usually, when this many agree with me I am so wrong.

It really shouldn't be considered an upset if Nog wins.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> His top control is nothing short of excellent. He has better take downs and better top control than Ryan Bader.
> 
> I agree with Jonny about the UFC screwing over lil nog and I dont understand why. Just trying to flush him out with wrestlers. Throw him in there with some strikers and BJJ guys already.


So what you're saying is , LIL Nog will struggle vs a certain prototype so give him fighters HE HAS A CHANCE against or use a gameplan similar to his so he doesnt have to come out of his comfort zone rather than guys who can wrestle.

So to sum up you dont rate Lil Nog highly and the UFC should throw him some EASY fights to make him look better than he actually is.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Can't believe the poll was that lopsided considering who Nog has fought and beat and Davis has done nothing relevant in MMA yet.



You're sleeping hard on Stann and Gustafsson.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> You're sleeping hard on Stann and Gustafsson.


Stann is a good fighter but he's better suited for 185 and I believe he's a top ten Middleweight.

Guastaffson is a good prospect, just like Davis, and I expect both to have bright futures but with the way this poll was, you'd think Davis was the guy that's beat Matyushenko, Hendo, and Reem. I'm just very surprised that many people believe a guy like Nogueira is gonna lose to a guy who is untested against the truely elite of his division.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey did Davis fill in for someone on this card? I feel Nog was fighting someone else but can't think for the life of me who it was. Help appreciated!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

sg160187 said:


> Hey did Davis fill in for someone on this card? I feel Nog was fighting someone else but can't think for the life of me who it was. Help appreciated!


He replaced Tito.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He replaced Tito.


Thank you!! + rep obviously!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Just hope Phil's as good at jits as he thinks he is, Nog is badass on the ground..


----------



## Phil Davis (Nov 22, 2010)

sg160187 said:


> Thank you!! + rep obviously!


Calm down, buddy.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Phil Davis said:


> Calm down, buddy.


No I like thanking people who help me out. Especially if something is bothering me that I know the answer too but can't remember :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bruce Buffer is seriously fired up for this intro. Hoping for a good showing from Mr. Davis. See if all this hype is warranted


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, diet Nog doing fairly well.
Davis looks a little awkward on the feet.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nog stuffing takedowns = win for Nog.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Really interesting first round!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, Phil kinda slow and dorky.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I told you guys this was a tough fight for Davis. Anywhere it goes Lil Nog is a tough guy to deal with.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, Nog is looking good out there. Outstanding TDD and stuffing them from Davis none the less. Nog came prepared; should be a close fight. Nog up one round.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Davis looks good but just can't get anything going. Both guys are looking really solid in my opinion. Nogueira 10-9 in the first round.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It looks like Davis bit off more than he can chew


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

19-19 so far, Nogueira taking the first, Davis the second.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dominating end of the round for Davis.

Nog might be finished.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Davis' striking should let Nog guessing all the time but it seems as though if he gets it to the ground he can dominate.

19-19.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That second was very close. Davis didn't turn it up until the end of the round after finally getting that TD. Could be 20-18 or 19-19.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice! Got it 20-19 wonderful. I think phil won standing the first but nog rocking him made it a draw


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nog's lead leg looks unstable he might have hurt it on that last takedown.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Phil looks somewhat awkward in the stand up. Good gnp though. Another td, Phil might have this


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Davis looked VERY nervous in the first. It showed. Glad to see he shook the jitters.

It's his first main event... I'll cut him that slack. Gutted, however, to see Lil Nog take another loss, regardless of my man crush on Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Like Rogan keeps saying, the longer this stays on the feet, the better chance Nogueira has.

Beside the outcome, I'm really impressed with Nogueira in this fight, and hopefully he won't fall further down the rankings if he loses. Phil Davis is a top-notch wrestler and a future champion in my opinion. It's a testamanet that nogueira has been giving him this much trouble despite being such an underdog.

And anyone who knows about my opinions of Blackhouse knows this takes a lot for me to say.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Davis doing what he does now. I think he'll take this now. Good showing from Lil Nog none the less. Outstanding fight from both.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Davis won that fight. Looked mediocre doing it though.

Didn't really expect him to run through Nog though.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

30-28 davis. Good fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Davis should take the UD 29-28.
Great performance from him. Ever improving.

Nog needs to stop fighting wrestlers.



Ari said:


> And anyone who knows about my opinions of Blackhouse knows this takes a lot for me to say.


Who did you pay to write these lines?!...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it's safe to say Davis is not ready for Jones. Not now, but I'm sure later on down the road. In a year or so I think. Big props to Nog; he came prepared. A better showing than when he fought Bader. Excellent job from both guys!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SerJ said:


> That second was very close. Davis didn't turn it up until the end of the round after finally getting that TD. Could be 20-18 or 19-19.


You'd have to be utterly incompetent to score that anything other than 10-9 Davis. 

Cecil Peoples level incompetent.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah Davis did not look good at all.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ari said:


> Like Rogan keeps saying, the longer this stays on the feet, the better chance Nogueira has.
> 
> Beside the outcome, I'm really impressed with Nogueira in this fight, and *hopefully he won't fall further down the rankings if he loses.* Phil Davis is a top-notch wrestler and a future champion in my opinion. It's a testamanet that nogueira has been giving him this much trouble despite being such an underdog.
> 
> And anyone who knows about my opinions of Blackhouse knows this takes a lot for me to say.


With this fight it's clear he's no longer in the top ten, but he won't fall out of the top 15.

I'd like to see him face Hamill or Bonnar next.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What!?

30-27?

I agree that Davis won, but there was no way that was a 30-27. Nogueira easily won the first round.

Nonetheless, Ari goes 12-0!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

They must not have scored the knock down as a knock down... Don't agree with a30-27 regardless


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> What!?
> 
> 30-27?
> 
> ...


Not really. Davis probably outlanded Nog by a sizeable margin in the first.

@TraMaI What knockdown are you talking about?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> You'd have to be utterly incompetent to score that anything other than 10-9 Davis.
> 
> Cecil Peoples level incompetent.


Davis was shut down for 3:30 minutes in that round. It was a lot closer than you think it was. He didn't do anything until he got that takedown. Do you not score sprawls or what? Besides, I didn't give it to Nog 100% no ifs and buts, I said it was close. No need to diss dude...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He didn't look mediocre. It was just two talented guys negating most of each others offense.



Roflcopter said:


> Not really. Davis probably outlanded Nog by a sizeable margin in the first.
> 
> @TraMaI What knockdown are you talking about?


He outlanded Nog as far as strikes to the forearms go but that is about it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This card started out great but then went down the crapper fast.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SerJ said:


> Davis was shut down for 3:30 minutes in that round. It was a lot closer than you think it was. He didn't do anything until he got that takedown. *Do you not score sprawls or what? *Besides, I didn't give it to Nog 100% no ifs and buts, I said it was close. No need to diss dude...


No...wtf? 

Even I did, I wouldn't score it over being pummeled for an entire minute of the round.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This event was kinda like sex without the orgasm. am I right?lol

Either Davis wasn't as sharp as usual or Nog looked better than usual. Davis is NOT quite ready for Jones, Machida, Page or any of those guys.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

caveman said:


> yeah Davis did not look good at all.


Troll! Your talking BS.
He fought a very tough fighter. Great striker + great brappler. 
Did you expect him to destroy Nog or what?!



John8204 said:


> With this fight it's clear he's no longer in the top ten, but he won't fall out of the top 15.
> 
> I'd like to see him face Hamill or Bonnar next.


Nog vs Hamill?! Another wrestler for Nog?! NO thank you!
Brilz, Bader, Davis...isn't that enough?!
Plus Hamill is much higher ranked atm imo and has Rampage next. Wich i believe he will beat.

Nog vs Diabate sounds good to me!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't tell whether it was Nogs solid strike defense or what but Davis really didn't look that good on the feet. He barely landed and got lit up a lil. That said he controlled Nog with relative ease once it hit the floor. Solid showing from both for sure. Just wish Nog didn't play such an open guard didn't seem very effective.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No...wtf?
> 
> Even I did, I wouldn't score it over being pummeled for an entire minute of the round.


You said it yourself, just a minute of a five minute round. Davis did nothing in those 4 minutes. Fine, you don't score stuffed takedowns, but I'm sure you count aggression and strikes. Nog came forward the entire time and clipped Davis twice while Davis kept kicking Nogs forearms and swinging at nothing. You can clearly see Davis stumble twice from a left hand and a kick. Davis did not start doing damage until it was :45 left in the round! All I'm saying it was a close round is all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SerJ said:


> You said it yourself, just a minute of a five minute round. Davis did nothing in those 4 minutes. Fine, you don't score stuffed takedowns, but I'm sure you count aggression and strikes. Nog came forward the entire time and clipped Davis twice while Davis kept kicking Nogs forearms and swinging at nothing. You can clearly see Davis stumble twice from a left hand and a kick. Davis did not start doing damage until it was :45 left in the round! All I'm saying it was a close round is all.


2 punches > several dozen, along with 3 or 4 hard knees to the body. Oh..and that whole grappling thing.

K.

I do feel more comfortable knowing that you are not a real MMA judge though. I might hang myself otherwise.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> I can't tell whether it was Nogs solid strike defense or what *but Davis really didn't look that good on the feet. He barely landed and got lit up a lil.*


Maybe because Nog is a better striker than him?! :sarcastic12:




anderton46 said:


> That said he controlled Nog with relative ease once it hit the floor. Solid showing from both for sure. Just wish Nog didn't play such an open guard didn't seem very effective.


He didn't cotrol him that easily.
In the second rd he looked very goof though, once he got Nog tot he ground. Especially the last 30 secs.
It was clear, at least for me, that Davis was showing a lot of respect for Nog's BJJ/bottom game. That's why he was so hesitant with his GnP.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> 2 punches > several dozen, along with 3 or 4 hard knees to the body. Oh..and that whole grappling thing.
> 
> K.
> 
> I do feel more comfortable knowing that you are not a real MMA judge though. I might hang myself otherwise.


Too each his own man. There you go dissing at the end again. No need to get all sensitive. It's just a fight dude; I doubt you know either of the guys. You act like Davis is your best friend or something and you have to defend his honor. I didn't say Nog took the round and Davis did nothing. I recognized Davis had two takedowns in that last minute and a half and landed shots for the last :45. But whatever, like I said, it's just a fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

basically Nog is better than davis, but then Nog got tired and was too slow to stuff and sprawl, so davis was able to get him down and get the decision


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

I dont think neither one waz dat bad, Davis needs to get better n his stand up but as far as his ground he juz has respect for lil no bjj


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

After the first round I thought 'should have put some on Nog' because I genuinely thought Nog would give Davis problems, and he did. But of course the wrestling base prevails again, though unimpressively.

Hopefully Lil Nog will face a different type of fighter now, I'd love him to win his next match then face Rua for the second time, Rua vs Lil Nog 2 and Rua vs Rampage 2 just have to happen IMO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I really don't know who Lil' Nog can fight outside of Rich Franklin, Thiago Silva, or Matt Hamill if he loses to Rampage.

I think the next step for Davis is either Shogun or Machida, one of those guys should get a fight with Forrest leaving Davis to fight the other.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd really like to see Lil Nog vs Gustafsson.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I'd really like to see Lil Nog vs Gustafsson.


that's a great one :thumbsup:

Gustafsson takes it!


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> I'd really like to see Lil Nog vs Gustafsson.


Agreed! 

I think Davis should go up against the winner of the Rampage vs Hamil fight and whoever wins that fight should be next in line for a title shot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Franklin/Lil Nog would be an awesome fight. Davis shouldn't be fighting top 7 guys just yet. Rampage would kill him by the way that is a stupid fight that he shouldn't be pushed into until he gets his striking to a better level. This guy isn't Bones he is still really a prospect not a contender. Maybe Forrest would be a good fight for Davis but that is like the best guy I would want him fighting right now. A well rounded good fighter who isn't going to cave his skull in if he can't take him down.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'd really like to see Lil Nog vs Gustafsson.


I wanted Lil Nog to win a little bit, because I wanted to see Shogun Nog 2.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lil Nog vs Franklin would be a good fight. Both guys would keep it standing. Both are coming off losses. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

How did 3 judges give Davis the 1st round? Nog defended all of Davis's takedown attempts and I thought he landed the better strikes as well.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Suvaco said:


> How did 3 judges give Davis the 1st round? Nog defended all of Davis's takedown attempts and I thought he landed the better strikes as well.


I was wondering the same thing myself. Guess it depends on the judges:thumbsdown:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> How did 3 judges give Davis the 1st round? Nog defended all of Davis's takedown attempts and I thought he landed the better strikes as well.


Diego/Kampmann, Noons/Diaz, and everyone/Garcia logic strikes that land on your opponents hands and arms or miss completely are greater than strikes that land on your opponents face and body. All MMA judges apparently suffer from glaucoma and can't tell when and where strikes land so they score the effort not the results.

So an example relevant to this fight would be Davis throws several headkicks none of which land all of which are scored.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Diego/Kampmann, Noons/Diaz, and everyone/Garcia logic strikes that land on your opponents hands and arms or miss completely are greater than strikes that land on your opponents face and body. All MMA judges apparently suffer from glaucoma and can't tell when and where strikes land so they score the effort not the results.


Agree with all of them except Noons/Diaz I thought Diaz took him apart late in that fight and won clearly. I think Lil Nog lost, but I don't see it 30-27.


----------

